# 2nd omagh meet up...............................



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

hi,just wanted to let anyone from the omagh area that we are running our next meeting in a local venue on wed 9th april at 7.30pm-9.30pm.
If you would like to come along please PM me on here for more information 
thanks Eilish


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll be there.  Hopefully DH will come as well.  Is it in same venue as the last one?


----------

